# Perry B-100 36-13 Rear Hub Clean up/Bearing Re-pack



## srfndoc (Jun 7, 2020)

Anyone have a link/video on how to break down this rear coaster brake hub for clean up and a repack of the bearings.

Thanks


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 7, 2020)

think it’s in vol 1 of the schwinn service manual









						Schwinn Service Manual Volume 1 & 2 | Bicycle Restoration Tips
					

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-service-manual-volume-1.81415/  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-service-manual-volume-2.81579/




					thecabe.com


----------

